# Could I be pregnant??



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi ladies.
I have done 4 failed ivf transfers last year. Monday I had an appt with the consultant who basically said we have tried everything possible and it is now just a case of keep trying as long as I feel necessary. 
AF was due today and I don't know why bcos I have no symptoms but I thought I would test. I have done two tests both of which are showing faint positives. My hands won't stop shaking and I just don't know what to think of this. We are going to get a clearblue to do in the morning but what would you ladies be thinking if you were me?
Is it poss that we have conceived naturally?? 
Also I had started taking evening primrose and omega 3, are these safe for me to continue? 
Should the line be more clear at this point? It was my 3rd wee of the day(been on earlys) does timing really matter??
Thank you for any replies 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Fingerscrossed*, I'd say a positive is a positive! It may be faint as it's not the first of the morning yes. Massive congratulations to you both  X


----------



## wendycat

A positive is a positive    When was your last treatment? How far along would you be?


Evening primrose should be discontinued whilst pregnant, I think xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thank you andlou and wendycat. I just can't believe it, I have seen so many BFNs I just didn't think I would ever see any sort of line. 
My last treatment OTD was dec so if this is positive I will only be about 4weeks. I just can't believe it, I am just praying this is our time. I will be roughly 12-14dpo. Does this seem right to be so faint, could this actually be real? 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## wendycat

If your are 12-14 days post ovulation, then yes, it's entirely possible to be properly pregnant with a faint line.  


I take it this positive is not from your last treatment?


Congratulation sx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

No I had a very heavy period after my last treatment and tests were all negative. I tested Monday aswell and there was no line at all, so if this is the real deal it is a new pregnancy. 
Tomorrow can't come quick enough, should I expect a darker line tomorrow? 
Pleaseeee let this be happening
Xxxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Ask for a blood test from GP to get hcg levels.  I have gotten a false positive hpt.


----------



## Sheilaweb

I would definitely do a hpt with the first wee of the day - and also a clearblue will give you a definite answer.....you may also like to think about making an appointment with your gp for a blood test to confirm....I have got EVERYTHINGS crossed for you.
Sheila


----------



## bambibaby12

Fingers crossed - this is exactly what happened to me and I just couldn't believe those lines either. A line is a line however and yes I would safely say you are pregnant which is fabulous news and I'm so so pleased for you!

My lines were very faint at first, a faint shadow even but they do get darker. Be prepared for complete obsessive poas these next few weeks. That first week I was doing one a day  

Wishing u lots of luck for your pregnancy xxx


----------



## butterfly001

Excellent!!  yes you absolutely could have conceived naturally - I know a few people who experienced this after IVF failed or not.  Maybe just chill out and wait a few days before taking any more tests and don't tell people yet!!!  I feel confident for you. x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thank you for all the replys. I tested this morning with clearblue digital and its saying pregnant 2-3weeks(since conception). 
I cant believe it. Phoning my GP to hopefully get bloods later. Were not going to tell anyone yet, going to try wait till 12 weeks but i already want to shout from the rooftops. 
Had a few twinges but read its perfwctly normal so trying not to worry to much.
Does anybody know if its possible to get an early scan or will the 1st be 12 weeks as its natural??
Thank you for your support ladies 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## UK-Canuck

Hi Fingerscrossed 


This sounds very exciting   I think the first NHS scan is about 12 weeks, but you should be able to see a heartbeat from about 6 weeks, is you could always try finding somewhere to have a private scan beforehand. 

Lots of luck with the beta HCG blood test. 

Canuck x


----------



## Riley12

Congratulations!!!!!!!

I found a wonderful lady locally who did private scans from 6-7 weeks: Google is a wonderful thing for finding someone lol!!

I hope you have a lovely pregnancy. 

Riley x


----------



## bambibaby12

Fingers crossed- yippee that's such the best news for a Friday morning. Congrats hunny.
Re scans, yeh 12 weeks is probably all you will get on the nhs but I called my ivf clinic and they agreed to do an early scan to confirm the pregnancy. If it were me I would wait until 7/8 weeks so there is more to see and you don't risk being a few days earlier than 6 weeks and there being no heartbeat which can be scary. 

Re twinges you will get AF pains like there is no tomorrow and these will freak you out but I promise it's all normal. I got those upto around 10/11 weeks I think, that was the only symptom I ever got and sore boobs from wks 5-10 so don't panic if you don't feel any different,

The other thing is, not all GPs will confirm with a blood test, mine don't. They were just happy to go off my test result and the fact that yours is saying 2/3 weeks means the hcg level is def high enough so a blood test wouldn't tell you anymore xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Delighted for you - I had a scan at 6 weeks, I couldn't see very much at all - barring a little heart and tiny arm and leg buds - I can fully understand you wanting to shout it from the rooftops x 
Sheila


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations to you


----------



## Puglover1980

My goodness, what wonderful news. Huge congratulations! xx


----------



## strawbs

Wow congratulations!! Happened to me after a failed IVF, my dear darling boy is now 5.5 years!  The body really is an amazing thing

Good luck with the rest of your preg

Strawbs xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Oh wow what amazing news! I'm so happy for you! As has been said don't worry about twinges and as for symptoms I didn't have any until six weeks. I would get a private scan at 7/8 weeks as waiting 12 can seem an awfully long time. Keep us posted


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Couldnt resist poas last nyt. Was only a cheapo 1, line has gone darker but still not as dark as control line. Not going to let this bother me though. My line is there  
Thank you all so much for your kind words. Each day seems like a week at the minute js praying everyday goes good and my lil peanut sticks with me. 

I was using bio synergy whey better, complan and herbalife shakes before this news as my diet is quite poor. I stopped all once i found out but wondering if any one knows if these products are safe or know of any nutriional shakes that are safe in pregnancy.
Thank you so much for the support ladies
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I have just booked n early scan will be 3 weeks today when i should be 7weeks 6days. Is this ok to see a heartbeat?
I will be terrified if nothing shows, going on advice am thinkin this should be fine to detect my lil peanuts heartbeat 
Very reasonable price aswell i think. £50, what did other ladies pay??
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I saw a hb at 6 weeks but was minuscule otherwise, every day is a huge difference so would def wait until 7/8 weeks as then there will be more to see and saves any worry. I think mine were £50 too.

Good luck


----------



## aRainbow

Awww bless you huge congratulations to you and your partner!  It's lovely to hear such fab news after receiving lots of bad. Best wishes for your pregnacy xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Fingerscrossed - congratulations!!! So nice to read news like this and you've been through so much I can only imagine how it feels. I've had 1 failed IVF and that was bad enough. We've been trying naturally while we wait for our next cycle (and laparoscopy) and I was due yesterday, I think, first time ever I've lost track of when I'm due. Wondering if I could be pregnant but doubt it. No symptoms or anything. 

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and many congratulations again!! 

Xx


----------



## ktpen

Wow huge congratulation to you, that is awesome news for you.

Hope you don't mind me asking but did you have any cramping type pains when you would have been going through implantaion? If you can remember that is!  I'm having them at the moment and I'm still a week away from AF being due to arrive.

xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ktpen- I had cramping 1 week before AF was due and just assumed I was going to get AF early as it was just like the pains I would get 1/2 days before AF.

Good luck xx


----------



## ktpen

Hi Bambibaby

Thank you so much for that. I've stopped cramping now but still 5 days away from AF being due. I won't get to excited if she doesn't arrive on time as my cycle can be a bit erratic at the best of times!  Maybe if nothings happened by next weekend I'll do a test and   a lot!

xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thank you all for the lovely posts.
Sickofwaiting I didn't have any symptoms except increased discharge, I have truly believed my IVF worked on 2/3 transfers because of symptoms I had, but turned out to be nothing. I wouldn't pay to much attention to symptoms as everyone is different and for me it turned out better to have no symptoms.
Ktpen I can't remember any cramps, to be honest I spent when I should of been implanting on a weekend away with friends up Newcastle, I was jumping round dancing and going wild as I would never in a million years of expected this, yet my little peanut still buried himself in comfy, just hope the alcohol and wild dancing hasn't caused him any harm, obv haven't touched a drop since but maybe just forgetting about all the ivf and recently failed attempt and having fun helped, suppose I will never know exactly what helped but I don't mind as long as my peanut sticks around for the ride. 
Good luck to everyone there Is definitely hope. 4days before my BFP I was at my clinic organising to be sent to Warwick hospital for tests as he said there was nothing more they could try for me.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Just a congratulations message.  Stumbled across this thread and it's such a positive read. Keep us posted. xx


----------



## yogabunny

Yippee, congratulations xxxx


----------



## Bethlehem

That's amazing, best wishes for your scan.


----------

